
Cops Pull over Semi Truck with the World's Crappiest Suspension Repair - kunkelast
https://www.thedrive.com/news/31998/cops-pull-over-semi-truck-with-the-worlds-crappiest-suspension-repair
======
basicplus2
Thats nothing..

[https://youtu.be/xBehx2D4muA](https://youtu.be/xBehx2D4muA)

